# Culturelle gave me major IBS flare up!



## h8ibs

I started taking Culturelle 5 days ago. Day 1; major gas and bloating. Day 2; major gas and bloating. Day 3; gas, bloating and diahrreah. Day 4; worse diahrreah with less gas and bloating. Day 5; major diahrrea and abdominal cramps/big time IBS flare up. Needless to say, I am stopping this nonsense today. I guess probiotics work for some and not others, as is the case for most things.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Looked at the ingredients.Culturelle has Inulin in it, which is a "prebiotic".In theory it should feed the bacteria in the pill. In practice it feeds the bacteria you already have at least at first.I thought it had a warning on the package that says it can increase gas for the first week or two.The "prebiotics" bother some people a lot more than others, and different ones may be more bothersome to some than others. If the probiotic grows in you this effect tends to go away after a couple of weeks.K.


----------



## h8ibs

Kathleen M. said:


> Looked at the ingredients.Culturelle has Inulin in it, which is a "prebiotic".In theory it should feed the bacteria in the pill. In practice it feeds the bacteria you already have at least at first.I thought it had a warning on the package that says it can increase gas for the first week or two.The "prebiotics" bother some people a lot more than others, and different ones may be more bothersome to some than others. If the probiotic grows in you this effect tends to go away after a couple of weeks.K.


Thanks so much for your feedback. No warnings on the package. On their website, they say 2% of pts experience bloating/gas at first, which goes away after a few days. Not sure if I should keep it up or not. I have an out of state business trip coming up on Monday and I'm afraid if I keep taking them, my gut will still be giving me troubles. What are your thoughts?


----------



## socalgirl

I thought I was doing a good thing by taking Culturelle. I saw the ad on TV initially. Then, when I was at the store I remembered to get it. I only took 3 capsules. At first, I felt a mild twinge of abdominal pain. Then, it escalated on the third day to intermittent pangs of bloated abdominal pain. The pain was so bad it doubled me over and that's considerable since I was fast asleep at 3 AM!!! I ceased taking the capsules. The gas and bloating is slowly subsiding. This is not the kind of bloat/gas that I can clear up easily by going to the bathroom. I've never had such a reaction to probiotics. I'll have to go back to good ol' kefir. As soon as I find the receipt, Culturelle is going back for a refund.


----------



## thefelixcat

Culturelle... Where do I begin?After several years of manageable symptoms on Acidophilus Pearls and GNC Super Acidophilus (back and forth) with no major flareups, I saw Culturelle at the store, and figured I would give it a try. That was a terrible mistake. It seemed to undo years of improvement almost overnight. Not wanting to have second thought later, I decided to finish a month's regimen just to know for sure that I wasn't getting a "die-off" flaring. Cramps, diarrhea, bloating, etc. came with a seemingly newfound intensity. Never again will I put this witchdoctor's "remedy" near my face again!


----------



## hypervelocity35

I have been taking PB8 for several years and thought I would try something new. I had seen so many good reviews about Culturelle, I thought I would give it a try....Big mistake! Within a half hour it felt like someone injected drain cleaner into my small bowel. The next day my large bowel started cramping and the diarrhea started and last for several days. If I had taken it another day, I'd have been at the ER...I can;t figure out why it works so well for some and completely cripples others...Anyway, I'm back on the PB8 twice a day and doing much better.


----------



## BQ

Hyper could have been a HERX reaction (and therefore temporary) especially if it had different bacteria in it.


----------

